# My stereo/movie setup (not exactly HT)



## ec114 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sony KDS-R70XBR2 70" SXRD rear-projection TV
Sony CDP-XA777ES SACD player
Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray player
Bent Audio Tap-X preamp (custom-wired for post-eq volume control)
Behringer DEQ2496
Behringer DCX2496
Halcro Logic MC70 amplifier
Danley Sound Labs SH50 L/R speakers
Crown CE4000 amplifier
TC Sounds/Audiopulse 18" LMS-Ultra + 2 18" 2500g AE PRs in 200l
TC Sounds/Audiopulse 18" LMS-Ultra in 50l sealed (to cancel out room width mode)


----------

